
What is the largest source code you've seen on a single file? - Leustad
What is the largest source code you seen&#x2F;worked on in a single file in terms of line numbers. Give us examples plz.
======
w8w00rd
I do js so its rare to see a LOC over a few Ks, largest I've seen was about
15K. I know google and facebook have >100K LOC client side JS projects when
compiled, I doubt those are in native JS though.

------
Piskvorrr
There's Adminer, which is some hundreds of kB in a single file...but that's a
feature of the build: after packing _eeeeverything_ into one file, it's
supposed to be deployed like that; development happens on many sensible-sized
files.

I seriously doubt anyone actually _edits_ files over 10 K lines nowadays, even
though a script might pack the result into a much larger one.

(Back When Dinosaurs Reigned The Earth, I've worked on a monolithic script of
about 50 K lines, but that was just as convenient as you would imagine)

------
atticusberg
The first company I worked for had a 10k line java file that comprised ~90% of
their codebase

